# 6/11 - Offshore withe Capt'n Daddy



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Well...it was one of those epic days for Capt'n Daddy and crew! Took the Robalo 246 out a bit farther to get away from the swarms of boats out for the last day of federal snapper season and we were rewarded! 



Hit some new spots out in federal water and had our 5 man snapper limit in 30 min with some up to around 18#. Then we went out a bit further and started in on the scamp and gags. After losing a few nice gags, Adam pulls up the biggest Almaco I've ever seen! 36" and he did it from 300' down..better him than me! Dejavu strikes again and on the next drop...same thing! Two monster Almaco's in 10 min! Then, flat line starts bouncing, but by the time we get to it...fish off. Then, the other one goes off, we hand it to Sean and a beautiful Sailfish jumps! 



























It puts on a spectacular show and we land it 15 min later. 









Swinging a missing on grouper and scamp with the flat lines back out, the one with the 60# mono leader gets hit by a....wahoo! Yes! circle hook does its job and after a long battle and a shredded leader we land the 50# beast! 










After this, we ran to do some deep dropping but, the 3 knot current was wrecking havoc with our drift, so we ran back east...right into the blue water rip! After trolling for 30 min with only a small mahi to show for it, we made the run back into Peglegs for some celebratory Patron shots, Shipwrecks and oysters! Great day overall with two fish bags full of fish! #bayboatin



Til next time!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

Big Wahoo and a nice sail in the same day, great work captain!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's too much.
Nice.
Whyme


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Heck of a day, congrats!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome capt!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

GIBBS29REG said:


> Heck of a day, congrats!!!


Thank you! We really had a great time!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Must be the Robalo logo on the side!  Those Caymans tear up some fish!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd like to think I had something to do with it...but it is probably the boat!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a trip


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Capt'n Daddy said:


> I'd like to think I had something to do with it...but it is probably the boat!


Considering you landed two of my top three "yet to be landed" species (Sailfish and Wahoo) - it might have something to do with you. I need to learn a thing or two from you.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

NoleAnimal said:


> Considering you landed two of my top three "yet to be landed" species (Sailfish and Wahoo) - it might have something to do with you. I need to learn a thing or two from you.


Always keep a flat line or two out! Especially when you are out deep!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Way cool. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------

